# Today I have done some heavy Case Moddings on my Nintendo Family...



## Alexander1970 (Dec 6, 2019)

That was fun and did not cost anything ...







LEFT ROW: DSi XL / DSi /Ds Lite
MIDDLE ROW:  Wii / DSi
RIGHT ROW: Wii

_*Thank you for stopping by and for haveing a Look on the Creations.*_


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 6, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> That was fun and did not cost anything ...
> 
> View attachment 188995
> 
> ...



Sw33t


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> That was fun and did not cost anything ...
> […]
> _*Thank you for stopping by and for haveing a Look on the Creations.*_


At least your stickers are _nice_. For comparison: Have a look at what I got…




^^^^^^^
*Horrible!* No, I was not the one who put that sticker on – already got it this way and cannot remove. It sticks to the plastic as if super-glued.




Spoiler: complete picture


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> At least your stickers are _nice_. For comparison: Have a look at what I got…
> 
> View attachment 189091
> ^^^^^^^
> ...



Hello.

Yes,that IS horrible,but for this,there  is fortunately a *Console Friendly* Solution:

 

With this "Wundertinktur" I removed EVERY Sticker clean and it did *not any Damage to the Console Surface(s):*

Xbox
PlayStation 1/2
Wii
DSi/DS Lite
Laptops
Labels from any Kind of Plastic Surfaces
......

And again,NO DAMAGE to the Surface !

It is a REWE Product (Billa/BIPA/Merkur).

Thank you.


p.s.:  I really do not want to know what is in there......


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Dec 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Yes,that IS horrible,but for this,there  is fortunately a *Console Friendly* Solution:
> 
> ...


At least it's nail varnish remover _without_ acetone. The one _with_ acetone will remove even more, damage the plastic and/or original paint.

I have this. Special solvent for stickers, price labels and all this garbage. Works perfectly. *But it stinks so badly!* The ugly rat is gonna stay on the PS2.


But to get back on topic:
Where did you get these Nintendo character stickers? It's such a simple idea and looks really nice.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> At least it's nail varnish remover _without_ acetone. The one _with_ acetone will remove even more, damage the plastic and/or original paint.
> 
> I have this. Special solvent for stickers, price labels and all this garbage. Works perfectly. *But it stinks so badly!* The ugly rat is gonna stay on the PS2.
> 
> ...



From WISH.

Please search for "*Mario cartoon car sticker*"
https://www.wish.com/search/Mario cartoon car sticker?&source=search&position=1






....and yes,this "Remover" smells like.....like Lavender in its most magnificent Form....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 7, 2019)

My Wife´s Laptop and 3DS XL:


----------



## Vila_ (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 22, 2020)

Vilagamer999 said:


> Nice



Thank you.

That was really hard Work.
Now the Wii U.....


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

I think someone likes Mario.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2020)

I never liked the stickers on anything. Its annoying and its ruining everything even the cars. Ridiculous. However, if you keep them forever then stickers on them will be greatly damage when they need to peel off. Not good.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 7, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> I never liked the stickers on anything. Its annoying and its ruining everything even the cars. Ridiculous. However, if you keep them forever then stickers on them will be greatly damage when they need to peel off. Not good.



Hello.

Yo must have really much Fun in your Life....

If you read the 5th Post then you maybe noticed I already have an Solution against "Never peeling off again"....and i used it for over 10 Years....with no damage.

Thank you.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Yo must have really much Fun in your Life....
> 
> ...



Hello back. Yes, I did....

I know but it took more work to do, thought. I did and never again, lol! 

You're welcome and thank you as well.


----------

